# Specific 3D Printing Applications / Fields / Conferences > 3D Printing Prostheses & Robotic Limbs >  Printhesis 3D Printed Hand

## Brian_Krassenstein

We all have seen the various 3D printed hands making their rounds, but sometimes you need more specific devices for more intricate functionality.  In comes a designer from the Netherlands named Roel Deden.  Eden created a new prosthetic hand for her friend Lianne, which would allow her to make jewelry like she once had, prior to developing bone cancer.  The new hand was printed with a plier-like extension for under $400, supplanting the usefulness of Lianne's old prosthetic which cost her almost $9000. The device, called the Printhesis won the James Dyson Award in The Netherlands this week.  More details on this hand can be found here:  http://3dprint.com/94844/printhesis-3d-printed-arm/


Below is a picture of the 3D printed Printhesis:

----------


## classone

wow look at that. Impressive how much 3d printers are helping humanity advance and get things for everyone who needs it

----------


## dungdn93

How many impressive 3D printers are helping mankind in advance and get things for all who needed it. you can also see in 3D printing by hand proshthetic vexmatech

----------

